# Gen. Mark Welsh: Afghanistan Could Create 'Meaningful' Aerospace Industry



## gjs238 (Apr 28, 2014)

Welsh: Afghanistan Could Create 'Meaningful' Aerospace Industry | Defense News | defensenews.com

Huh?
Isn't Afghanistan Aerospace Industry an oxymoron?
Or am I missing something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## OldManP (Apr 29, 2014)

This is humorous. Would they benefit from an air force, yes. Would the benefit from an aircraft industry, doubtful. I figured every American would want them to establish and air force and then buy aircraft from us! That way we both win...

BLATE: What you are missing is whatever the secret agenda is, that no one is divulging.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2014)

I can see trying to establish a meaningful and productive industry in a county that has languished for decades.

Afghanistan used to be a progressive, westernized country, much like Iran was, until the Soviet Union tore the place up.


----------



## RpR (Apr 29, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I can see trying to establish a meaningful and productive industry in a county that has languished for decades.
> 
> Afghanistan used to be a progressive, westernized country, much like Iran was, until the Soviet Union tore the place up.


Do not blame the Soviet Union, had Carter left them alone the butchers who run the place now would never have gained power.
The Soviet Union, in their own memos said that the only reason they went into Afghanistan was to prevent happening on their border what Iranian rebels were allowed to do by Carter's asinine presidency.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2014)

Well Bob, in the hopes that we can keep a historical eye on the facts here instead of allowing this thread to descend into political b******t, the Soviet Union had an eye on Afghanistan since about 1955. That was an extension of attempts to encroach on the region since the days of the Tsars.

Finally, by the 1970's, after years of Soviet funding to various political factions, the Afghan system started to topple. You'll note that socialist/religious factions had been gaining power in the years leading up to various Islamic revolutions. Anyway, it was the Marxist party that seized power and executed scores of people, including the Royal family, Advisors, Teachers and anyone else who had the bad luck of getting out of bed that day.

Then the fun begin...several militant factions tried their hands at overthrowing the government. The majority of these factions belonged to warlords from various provinces. Then radical religious overtones started to fuel the unrest which turned into a full blown rebellion against the Marxist government. Then came the Soviet Union.

The problem that the Marxist government, and the Soviet Union found out, was that the warlords held only the Shah as an authority, who held the tribes of Afghanistan together. With him gone, the warlords did not accept nor obey any authority. Even today, dealing with the tribal factions of Afghanistan are akin to walking on eggshells

Anyway, while I will be the first to say that Carter's administration was the hallmark of terrible foreign policy, I'll also be fair and say this was a bigass can of worms in the making LONG before carter happened on the scene.


----------

